Ask HN: Which OS do you program on and why? - acalderaro
======
caleblloyd
Linux, because it runs Docker naively. Docker has been a game changer for my
team's productivity; we are able to switch between projects and run a full
development environment with little effort. Docker naively on Linux is a lot
nicer IMO because there is no VM performance hit (such as on OSX or Windows)
and INotify works for detecting code changes when code files are mounted into
a container (need a Polling file watcher when on a VM in OSX or Windows).

Before buying new hardware, I ensure that it is Linux compatible. I go for
Intel WiFi, integrated graphics in laptops, and ensure that the screen either
looks fine at native resolution or 2x DPI scaling, since decimal scaling on
Linux still has a ways to go. This usually limits me to 1600x900 or 3200x1800
on a 13.3"-14" screen, or 1920x1080 or 3840x2160 on a 15.6" screen. I don't
plug an external monitor into the laptop (I've had too many issues with DPI
mismatch, screen detection, etc.), instead I use a Desktop when at the desk.
For desktops, Intel NUCs work well and a 27" 2560x1440 screen is great.

I maintain a dual-boot of Windows so that I can use Office and other programs
that generally work better on Windows.

------
wernsey
I'm on Windows 7.

The company I work for uses Win7, and I don't see it changing anytime soon.
Several of my colleagues uses some flavours of Linux, and have been
encouraging me to switch too.

There are a couple of reasons why I haven't switched:

\- IT only officially supports Win7, so I'd have to be my own sysadmin.

\- The guys running Linux also require all manner of workarounds to access
their email and other systems that use Active Directory.

\- Libre Office and MS Office documents don't always render the same, as one
poor fellow recently found out when he had to do a presentation.

At home I use whatever I like. Currently it's Mint.

------
bediger4000
Linux. The range of tools is unbeatable, and the price is right. If that
weren't enough, almost every thing is open source, so you can see how it's
really done. That can be unsettling in some circumstances, but on the whole
it's a good thing.

Also: X11. There's no comparison with competitors in terms of variety of every
single tool, and the customization you can do with it.

------
rgacote
Mac OS for Python, Go, JavaScript. Primarily for combination of GUI and
command line. Large set of tools. VMWare instances for Linux and Windows for
final build/testing and deploy.

------
jacob14012
Currently using MacOS, mainly because I work as a iOS developer.

